# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  apprendista, maternità, nuova gravidanza!

## mapabe

Mi chiamo Katia, ho 26 anni.
4 anni fa inizio a lavorare in un negozio alimentare.
(2 soci, una operaia fissa e io in prova)
Mi piace lavoro che faccio e do tutta me stessa. I datori di lavoro aprezzano.
Dopo varii contratti di prova mi fanno il contratto di apprendistato profesionalizzante di 48 mesi. La operaia con contratto fisso va licenziata.
   Tra me e i datori di lavoro nasce un bel rapporto di amicizia.
(avete presente:
-qualche cena insieme, 
-i problemi privati confidati, 
-io ti vado a ritirare la merce, tu mi porti le uova e pomodori del tuo orto? ) 
Ce desiderio di una maternita e i datori di lavoro approvano.
Aperta la caccia ma bebè non arriva, passano 2 ani di ricerche, cure e interventi. Grazie a delle cure particolari rimango incinta e l'amicizia finisce bruscamente perche secondo i miei datori di lavoro "ho scelto momento sbagliato"  :Confused:   
I medici mi mettono in gravidanza a rischio da subito.
I datori di lavoro atraversavo un periodo difficile a casa e hanno poco tempo per seguire il negozio. 
La mia gravidanza li mette in difficolta ed io mi sento in colpa.
Mi offro volontaria di strappare il certificato medico e di tornare al lavoro, magari facendo le cose legere, ma so che gia la sola mia presenza li aiuta molto, perche cosi si possono allontanare e seguire meglio i loro problemi personali. Loro rifiutano dicendo che " e giusto che ogni uno di noi badi ai propri interessi".
Mi faccio tutta la gravidanza a casa, maternita obbligatoria, le ferie aretrate e 3 mesi di facoltativa. Bimba inizia a mangiare le pappe e io mi sento pronta a riprendere il lavoro. Ma lavoro non ce. 
Mi hanno detto che gli incassi sono dimezzati.
Mi mettono in cassa integrazione fino al 31 dicembre.
        Ora scopro di essere incinta nuovamente!  :EEK!: 
Non mi sarei mai aspettata visto che i medici ci hanno dato le possibilita quasi nulle. Sono contentissima, per carita, ma ...
ora e un bel pasticcio!
So che i miei datori di lavoro non mi vogliono piu anche se non me lo hanno detto in faccia.  
La scadenza di apprendistato e di 15 marzo 2012 
(ma so che la maternità fa bloccare il contratto, quindi la scadenza va prolungata di tanti mesi quanti sono stata a casa in maternità, e vero? ) 
La mia bimba compie 1 anno il 2 gennaio e credo mi vorrano licenziare prima della scadenza del contratto.
-Ma se sono incinta nuovamente possono farlo per qualche motivo?
-Devono per forza farmi rientrare al lavoro o possono prolungarmi la cassa integrazione? 
-O magari mi conviene chiedere maternita anticipata per gravidanza a rischio quando finisce la cassa integrazione? 
Se dovessero cercare qualche escamotage per licenziarmi?
Lo possono fare?
Tipo riduzione personale per azienda in crisi? (sono unica dipendente)
O fingendo cambio gestione intestando la ditta a un altro parente? 
Katia.

----------


## pastapane

> Mi chiamo Katia, ho 26 anni.
> 4 anni fa inizio a lavorare in un negozio alimentare.
> (2 soci, una operaia fissa e io in prova)
> Mi piace lavoro che faccio e do tutta me stessa. I datori di lavoro aprezzano.
> Dopo varii contratti di prova mi fanno il contratto di apprendistato profesionalizzante di 48 mesi. La operaia con contratto fisso va licenziata.
>    Tra me e i datori di lavoro nasce un bel rapporto di amicizia.
> (avete presente:
> -qualche cena insieme, 
> -i problemi privati confidati, 
> ...

  per esperienza personale ho una ditta e 2 maternita'ti dico che e' difficile fare una cosa cosi'molto pericoloso se vai dai sindacati
forse se consideri loro brave persone e corrette, sarebbe il caso di farti licenziare andare fino al settimo mese in disoccuapazione e poi andare in maternita' con solo l'ottanta  percento della paga certo perderesti un po di soldi ma salveresti l'azienda da molti costi ,dipende da te e come ti senti certo non e' legale una cosa cosi'
secondo me ti conviene andare in maternita' anticipata

----------


## mapabe

Dici, che dovrei essere io a licenziarmi per salvare l'azienda dalle spese?
Non ci penso proprio!
Cosi perdo anche la disoccupazione! 
La mia preoccupazione era solo se loro riescono i qualche modo di licenziarmi.??? 
Certo, mi rendo conto che metto i miei datori di lavoro in difficolta, ma non lo fatto mica apposta a cercare una nuova gravidanza a 8 mesi dal parto  :Mad: 
La quastione e questa:
-se mi licenziano e non sono incinta, vabbe, mi trovo un altro lavoro.
-ma se mi licenziano con la pancia che cresce chi mi assume?
A quasto punto non mi assume piu nessuno finche bimbo non compie almeno un anno! E io che gli do da mangiare?

----------


## pastapane

> Dici, che dovrei essere io a licenziarmi per salvare l'azienda dalle spese?
> Non ci penso proprio!
> Cosi perdo anche la disoccupazione! 
> La mia preoccupazione era solo se loro riescono i qualche modo di licenziarmi.??? 
> Certo, mi rendo conto che metto i miei datori di lavoro in difficolta, ma non lo fatto mica apposta a cercare una nuova gravidanza a 8 mesi dal parto 
> La quastione e questa:
> -se mi licenziano e non sono incinta, vabbe, mi trovo un altro lavoro.
> -ma se mi licenziano con la pancia che cresce chi mi assume?
> A quasto punto non mi assume piu nessuno finche bimbo non compie almeno un anno! E io che gli do da mangiare?

  no tu non ti devi licenziare dovresti farti licenziare e poi vai in disoccupazine al 60% della busta paga fino al settimomese poi lo stato ti riconosce la maternita' 80% della busta paga .la maternita' volontaria non la perdi  puoi sempre sfruttarla fino a 3 anni del figlio,e in piu 'hai delle agevolazini in un nuovo lavoro puoi essere assunta senza pagare i contributi . ho detto certo perdi dei soldi ma se veramente i tuoi datori meritavano. 
poi ignuno fa i conto in casa propria e si regola di consaeguenza ,io ho unattivita' e quindi sono di parte ,bisogna vedere se la ditta chiude per questo motivo oppure puo' tirare a vanti , se chiude ti rimane sempre quello che ho detto sopra per per forza senza scelta .
scusa se ti ho fatto arrabbiare era solo per vedere se potevo esserti utile ciao
unaltra cosa come ai fatto ad aprire la finestra per porre le domande che devo chiedere alcune cose se puoi rispondermi grazie e di nuovo ciao

----------


## Patty76

Se è già incinta il datore di lavoro non la può licenziare, esiste il divieto di licenziamento. 
Per aprire nuove discussioni devi andare alla home page del forum, cliccare sull'argomento che ti interessa e poi sul pulsante new thread
ciao

----------


## mapabe

*pastapane*, non ti preoccupare, non mi sono arrabbiata  :Smile: 
ti ringrazio molto per la tua risposta, 
ma devo essere sincera: non ci ho capito molto...  :Frown: 
Disoccupazione a 60% ?
Ma io sono apprendista e la disoccupazione vera e propria non mi aspetta.
Ce una disoccupazione ridotta, ma mi sa che e veramente poco. 
Lo stato mi paga la maternita obbligatoria, anche se sono non lavoro piu?  *Patty76* E se dovessero vendere la societa? Cambiare gestore?
Mi possono licenziare?
Ancora non l'ho comunicato al datore di lavoro...
Sinceramente ho un po paura di come reagiranno... :Confused:

----------


## pastapane

> *pastapane*, non ti preoccupare, non mi sono arrabbiata 
> ti ringrazio molto per la tua risposta, 
> ma devo essere sincera: non ci ho capito molto... 
> Disoccupazione a 60% ?
> Ma io sono apprendista e la disoccupazione vera e propria non mi aspetta.
> Ce una disoccupazione ridotta, ma mi sa che e veramente poco. 
> Lo stato mi paga la maternita obbligatoria, anche se sono non lavoro piu?  *Patty76* E se dovessero vendere la societa? Cambiare gestore?
> Mi possono licenziare?
> Ancora non l'ho comunicato al datore di lavoro...
> Sinceramente ho un po paura di come reagiranno...

  vai dai sindacati solo per informazione loro ti saprannorispondere, e' vero la disoccupazione non ti aspetta ma la maternita' te la paga lo stato 80% busta paga se raggiungi il settimo mese assunta o in disoccupazione .se vendono credo che ti possano licenziare.
basta che non sia una falsa vendita e che tu possa dimostrarlo .
spero di esserti stao utile e scusa per la confusione

----------

